# Duck Blind Frame



## Jacob Stuckey (Oct 10, 2011)

This is what I have so Far have raffia just need a windbreak cloth  and some way to be able to fold it down without raffia still hanging off the sides when down.. Windbreak material what do yall use?


----------



## Jacob Stuckey (Oct 10, 2011)

*More Pictures*

This is with the plastic hardware cloth and Max-4 Die-cut


----------



## Jacob Stuckey (Oct 10, 2011)

*Raffia*

With raffia added but not finished


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 11, 2011)

When you fold the sides down push the grass in the folds as you lower the sides. Most if not all grass will be out of the water. This is what a friend of mine does but he only has one frame/rail on each side.

Your rig looks good.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Oct 11, 2011)

Very good looking blind, the only thing i would suggest is doing a little something with the front of the boat. Well done


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## quackhead87 (Oct 11, 2011)

lookin good!


----------



## castandblast (Oct 11, 2011)

did you build the frame yourself?


----------



## wingding (Oct 11, 2011)

How much does it hang over when it's down? I had to make mine with a telescopic frame so it would be inside the boat in the down position.


----------



## PSEARCHER (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice!! I was wondering how much it hangs over too. I need to build one and was thinking about making it telescopic so it doesn't hang over in the down position.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 11, 2011)

Guys move the mounting brackets to the center of the boat and use 1 bracket.


----------



## duck-dawg (Oct 11, 2011)

That blind looks good. Just a suggestion, instead of alternating different colored bundles of grass, break them up and mix them together. Mixing them will give the blind more depth and contrast, and do a better job of blending in.


----------



## Jacob Stuckey (Oct 11, 2011)

It hangs over approx 6 inchs on both sides I'm thinking about cutting it down 6 inches on both sides to make it even with gunwale..and I've got top camo mats to create shooting holes on tope and front and back raffia mats to match blind to throw over the front and back....not completely done but about halfway ...and yes I built the frame myself...


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Oct 11, 2011)

looks good


----------



## CootCartel (Oct 11, 2011)

do as Mr.Larry suggested that way you can have the blind the same height as it is now


----------



## Jacob Stuckey (Oct 3, 2012)

I have been meaning to post the updated pictures of the Blind I built. So here you go.


----------



## duck-dawg (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks good. I would make a motor cover to match the rest of your blind. Camo-clad and flat, painted surfaces throw off a glare in bright sunlight.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 3, 2012)

LOoks good well done.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 3, 2012)

anyone got a parts list for building a blind like this?


----------



## Jacob Stuckey (Oct 4, 2012)

it's a long list trust me and cost me around $450 to build


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 4, 2012)

You still need wind break material??  Is any of that rafia natrual color?   Particularly the 5th pic down about a foot fron the back of the boat???


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 5, 2012)

450 is still cheaper than you can buy.... im gonna make one just not sure how yet....


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Oct 5, 2012)

What did you use to camo the motor? Is that the vinyl type stuff?


----------



## Jacob Stuckey (Oct 5, 2012)

yes it'a natural color but i mixed natural with all my colors into one bundle then the bundles i added to the boat it's like 4 colors in one bundle, I've already add wind break material its nylon cordura. It's the camowraps kit.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Oct 5, 2012)

Do you know if the vinyl will mess up the paint on the motor if you take it off?


----------



## Jacob Stuckey (Oct 7, 2012)

It won't mess it up it acts as a protective layer.


----------



## DIVERDOWNER (Oct 31, 2012)

I get this camo from a fabric store in Macon feels like a shower curtain camo on one side plastic or rubber on other


----------



## DIVERDOWNER (Oct 31, 2012)

This is one almost finished with a dog perch


----------

